# Flowers for Mary King



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

I am thinking it would be a nice gesture for us as a forum to send some flowers to Mary King.  She is an inspiration to so many of us and she must be going through a very tough time right now.

I am very happy to organise this and for people to pay into my paypal account.  This will rely on me being able to find the correct address (if anyone knows and could PM me I'd appreciate it)  If I am unable to find the address I'll repay the money.

My Paypal address is beverley@barriedownie.com  Please let me know if you make a payment.

I hope this is ok with everyone.


----------



## kerilli (30 November 2008)

yes, i'll happily contribute. i'll find her addy and pm you tomorrow if that's okay.


----------



## monica987 (30 November 2008)

I am sending now (money)


----------



## CracklinRosie (30 November 2008)

Count me in. How much would you like from everyone cos this could end up being quite a lare sum!


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
yes, i'll happily contribute. i'll find her addy and pm you tomorrow if that's okay. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That would be great - hopefully I'll be able to get them off tomorrow.  I have tried Googling but had no luck.  If we get more than we need, I suggest we ask Mary to nominate a charity for the extra donations.


----------



## LEH89 (30 November 2008)

I would love to send you some money, funnily enough I just posted about this on the main forum post.
I would also like her address so I can send her a card if that is at all possible.
(If someone could explain how to send money via paypall I would very much appreciate it)
Such a sad end to what could have been a brilliant day.


----------



## sea_view (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Count me in. How much would you like from everyone cos this could end up being quite a lare sum! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think you are right, the sum could get a bit out of hand so prob best to put an amount you think people could contribute. X


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

If we can get £2 from 20 people then we would have enough for some lovely flowers.  Any extra I suggest we ask Mary to nominate a charity of her choice?


----------



## wizoz (30 November 2008)

I'm a bit thick, how do we give you money via paypal using your address???


----------



## LauraBR (30 November 2008)

Wonderful idea and I'm totally in, Mary is an absolute legend and my heart could break for her right now


----------



## lucretia (30 November 2008)

sure and i am in  x


----------



## monica987 (30 November 2008)

Let me know if you have recieved the money - has been sent to you


----------



## NoCollection (30 November 2008)

I've PM'd her address and I'm making a contribution. Well done for organising this and I agree that Mary should be asked to nominate a charity for any extra donations.


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

OK I have the address and the money is starting to come in.  I am giving £5 as have a couple of others.  Is everyone OK with the charity suggestion for any extra?


----------



## heidi123 (30 November 2008)

Im sending money right away!! 

Just tell me how


----------



## lannerch (30 November 2008)

have just sent you contribution via paypal

It is a lovely idea, thanks for arranging


----------



## monica987 (30 November 2008)

Yes - I think a charity would be a good idea. Glad you got the money and it makes a huge difference recieving flowers from epople - even if you don't know them


----------



## Eira (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm a bit thick, how do we give you money via paypal using your address??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Log in to paypal 
and on the list of options there should be a 'send money' option 

fill in her email address . amount etc and it should be done  
	
	
		
		
	


	





ETA - Count me in . shall do it now


----------



## spaniel (30 November 2008)

Count me in Bev,  Im still in shock I think.


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

For anyone who is unsure about Paypal, you need to set up an account here https://www.paypal-marketing.co.uk/sendmoney/ and then just enter my email address.  I'll keep updating the total on here as it comes in.


----------



## sea_view (30 November 2008)

Done, thanks for organising this xx


----------



## wizoz (30 November 2008)

Thanks hun. I am donating now.

Thank you for orgainsing this. I have donated £5.


----------



## BBs (30 November 2008)

Shall be contributing tomorrow


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

We are already at £50!  I'll organise the flowers for tomorrow and any extra, I'll ask her to nominate a charity.  Well done HHO!


----------



## CracklinRosie (30 November 2008)

OK £5 sent. Thanks again for doing this. Such a lovely idea.


----------



## appylass (30 November 2008)

Have just sent a donation, thanks very much for arranging this.


----------



## Cluny (30 November 2008)

Thanks so much for organising this Beverley, have sent you a donation via Paypal.


----------



## AutumnRose (30 November 2008)

I will send  contribution tomorrow. Thanks for doing this


----------



## haybales (30 November 2008)

I would like to contribute but i hate paypal! how do i use it just with your email address?


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

Just a small request - if possible can you put gift when you use Paypal as I also use it for business.  If you have put payment it's fine but gift would be better.  We are now at around £70.


----------



## lauraanddolly (30 November 2008)

Count me in, I'll send you some money in a sec. I've had a quick look for her address nothing concrete yet. But its definatly Sidmouth in Devon, the BT online phone book thing came up with 2 M Kings in the area.


----------



## lizh (30 November 2008)

I've sent via Paypal too. 

Lovely idea for suplus to go to Mary's charity of choice, Animal Health Trust or Bristol Vets School would be fitting to progress treatment of such injuries. 

Thanks for organising this Happy Horse.


----------



## lucretia (30 November 2008)

done it already sorry i cant remeber which one i used and i think you will be able to work out which name is mine


----------



## lizh (30 November 2008)

OH, if you're having to look in phone directories look under her hubby's name David. M King probably won't be her.


----------



## OakeyT (30 November 2008)

I've sent a donation. Thanks for organising this.


----------



## welshchick (30 November 2008)

You now have my £5, HH. Thank so much for arranging this.


----------



## ColouredFan (30 November 2008)

I have Donated £10.00, £5 from me and £5 from A Benton who sometimes comes on here. I will PM you my email address.

Thank you for arranging this x


----------



## JM07 (30 November 2008)

Done..





JM


----------



## devonruby (30 November 2008)

thanks for doing this great idea have sent money x


----------



## Ezme (30 November 2008)

I'm sending money now. Are you going to put all our names on it? Could get long! But would be nice.


----------



## Lottie83 (30 November 2008)

I'm just sending mine over! Thanks, what a lovely idea!! x


----------



## LEH89 (30 November 2008)

Have sent the money, thanks for the links.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (30 November 2008)

Done, what a lovely idea.


----------



## piaffe (30 November 2008)

Done. What a fab idea.


----------



## SpottedCat (30 November 2008)

Done - of all the people on the circuit she deserved this the least - she is always so cheerful and helpful, and it was utterly tragic.


----------



## kerilli (30 November 2008)

just sent. thank you so much for doing this. perhaps a card with all names on too (log-in names)? i think the Devon Air Ambulance has been Mary's charity of choice in the past, fwiw.


----------



## lynspop (30 November 2008)

Wonderful idea,have sent money through paypal now.


----------



## lauraanddolly (30 November 2008)

Right sent my bit. Wonderful idea Happy horse.


----------



## machannah (30 November 2008)

done, many thanks again


----------



## MistletoeMegan (30 November 2008)

Done - thank you Happy Horse.


----------



## Flint12 (30 November 2008)

im only 16 so i dont have an account. . 

But i just wanted to say what a brilliant and lovely idea this is and im sure Mary will be very greatful for all your support!

xxx


----------



## jeanettethree (30 November 2008)

I have just sent you my £5 by paypal, thankyou for doing this its a fantastic idea, I still cannot believe it, so tragic,


----------



## wizoz (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 perhaps a card with all names on too (log-in names)? . 

[/ QUOTE ]

If you do, please can you put my normal user name (wizoz) Thanks


----------



## Puppy (30 November 2008)

This is such a lovely idea. Poor Mary 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I can imagine what she is going through right now and my heart bleeds for her 
	
	
		
		
	


	





May I make a little suggestion. I think the donations are likely to make a significant amount given how we all respect Mary so much - perhaps, (if I may be so bold) I suggest that we donate something more permanent in Cavvy's memory than flowers?? My favourite memory of my old boy is the portrait Izt did for me. Perhaps she, or another of the talented artists on the forum such as Ethel, (I'm sure many are busy with xmas commissions) but if would be able to take a commission from the donations then it would be a beautiful keepsake for Mary. Alternatively, the picture that Lucretia has posted is equally stunning - perhaps (If L agrees) we could have a nice sized print of the picture framed and sent to Mary. 

I don't want to tread on anyones toes, it was just a thought. My thoughts are mostly with all connected with Cavvy. I'm sure we are not the only ones shedding a great deal of tears for him today


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

Wow you guys are amazing!  We are now at £140.  Devon Air Ambulance sounds like a good suggestion.  Shall we go with this and let Mary know to save her having to get in touch?  Unless there are any objections, I'll do this.  Please let me know by PM if you would prefer anything else?

I'm getting back to as many PM's as I can!


----------



## saz5083 (30 November 2008)

Have sent a contribution. Cant imagine the grief Mary must be feeling, its my worst nightmare!

RIP Cavvy


----------



## haybales (30 November 2008)

paypal won't work for me, is there any other way i can contribute?


----------



## archoak (30 November 2008)

It won't work for me, I'll try again.


----------



## wizoz (30 November 2008)

Pup's that is a great idea BUT you could also get one of the users photographs put onto canvas, if agreed. I have several of these and they are superb. 

The flowers could be sent AND a beautiful picture of Cavvy's face could be put onto canvas which depending on size could be between £70 to £100.

Thoughts?


----------



## popp (30 November 2008)

Done many thanks


----------



## Eira (30 November 2008)

Puppy that is such a wonderful wonderful idea  
	
	
		
		
	


	




I'm happy to donate abit more towards something lasting . 

Maybe flowers sent tomorrow and a note saying something else will be forwarded ?


----------



## teapot (30 November 2008)

have sent money over Bev


----------



## monica987 (30 November 2008)

I really like puppies idea!


----------



## Puppy (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
paypal won't work for me, is there any other way i can contribute? 

[/ QUOTE ]

DS, I've just done mine and it worked. If you want to post me a cheque and tell me how much for now, then I'll make another donation with your name in the message so you can add your name in the card. x


----------



## Ezme (30 November 2008)

I vote for the portrate an flowers too. Anything else devon air ambulance. Maybe use that first pic posted from Pau.  Amazing the amount of money raised already.


----------



## heidi123 (30 November 2008)

ALL DONE!! Money sent


----------



## faerie666 (30 November 2008)

I have sent a small contribution too, and I think Puppy's idea of a picture is great.


----------



## kerilli (30 November 2008)

tbh i think she must have so many pictures of him already, i think flowers and a donation to a charity is a better idea. just mho.
i think flowers to his owners would be a really nice idea too, fwiw. there should be enough money.


----------



## heidi123 (30 November 2008)

Puppy!! What a wonderfull Idea!! 

I agree!!


----------



## katherinef (30 November 2008)

would like to contribute.
Think charity donation is a good idea 
Can't believe this news about Cavvy the picture is dreadful


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

Ok, we now have £170 and it is going up by the minute.  We can send flowers tomorrow - see if we can get one of our talented HHO artists to do a picture which I agree is a lovely idea and then send any extra to the charity.  

Any talented artists care to volunteer?  We cn pay any costs out of the fund.  I imagine something small would be better as we have no idea how much space she has!  I can get a beautiful frame through work at cost price.  Any extra to go to the charity.

Sound good?


----------



## Irishcobs (30 November 2008)

Brilliant idea. Have sent you some money.


----------



## DuckToller (30 November 2008)

Agree with kirilli, think flowers to the owner too, will send my contribution now.


----------



## JM07 (30 November 2008)

Can we not just do the Flowers abd donation to the Air Ambulance???


a portrait is very personal...MK may not like to have one of Cav.....


----------



## haybales (30 November 2008)

thanks so much Puppy. that would be great, could you do a fiver and i'll write you a cheque?


----------



## faerie666 (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

i think flowers to his owners would be a really nice idea too, fwiw. there should be enough money. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I just thought that, at the end of the day, they must be just as devastated about what happened


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

Ok does anyone know the owners address?  Please PM me.  We are looking at about £35 each for a decent bouquet and still plenty left over for the charity and a picture if we can get an HHO artist to volunteer (HINT!)


----------



## Weezy (30 November 2008)

Was also about to suggest that the owner should receive something too.  I think both would be very touched to receive a portrait too


----------



## Cluny (30 November 2008)

I think a picture is a lovely idea too, but I'm sure it'll make her cry, it would me, but it'll be something she can look at in the future with happier memories.


----------



## Nickijem (30 November 2008)

Some great ideas that I am sure Mary will really appreciate.  Have sent a donation.


----------



## archoak (30 November 2008)

Mine is sent now.  There is a Caroline Pratt Memorial Fund if anyone thought that might be appropriate.


----------



## superstar565 (30 November 2008)

I am donating £5 now.
I think this is such a brill idea.
Will our names be on it or just one message?


----------



## jeanettethree (30 November 2008)

another idea I thought of, what about sending some flowers to Cavvys owners too ? Im sure someone must know them, they must be devasted as well as Mary??


----------



## kateD (30 November 2008)

money sent- thanks for doing this!


----------



## katherinef (30 November 2008)

donation now sent 
think the ideas for spending of the money are brilliant.


----------



## milliepops (30 November 2008)

Thanks for organising this, I was there today - such a terrible shame.  Have sent my donation.


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

I think JM has a valid point - the last thing we want to do is cause any upset and she may well already have portraits of him.  So, back to the flowers for the owner and Mary and the donation to the Air Ambulance.  Can anyone give me the owners address?

We are now at £200.


----------



## misst (30 November 2008)

thanks for that the air ambulance is a great idea.


----------



## katherinef (30 November 2008)

Re charities suggestions - sorry if anyone has previously mentioned it  - what about the Mark Davies injured Riders Fund?


----------



## Cluny (30 November 2008)

Is Jeanette Chin the owner, I know she owns quite a few of Mary's horses?


----------



## haybales (30 November 2008)

i really think it should be mary's choice, it will be more personal that way


----------



## jacks_mum (30 November 2008)

Sending a donation now, can someone pm her addy so i can send a card

who ever suggested flowers to his owner - i agree, I think we will certainly have enough money raised


----------



## JM07 (30 November 2008)

As MK is aDevon lass i'm sure she'd apreciate a donation to a vital service that relies heavily on voluntary donations,and does a sterling job helping many injursed countryside lovers....


----------



## Walrus (30 November 2008)

To put in my 2-peneth (without meaning any offence). I think flowers to Mary and the owners and then maybe the rest split between the Caroline Pratt memorial and Devon Air Ambulance. I just think a portrait is very personal and also I bet she has one or more esp after the olympics and doing so well with him. Just what I think...


----------



## monica987 (30 November 2008)

I think we should just leave it to her!


----------



## katherinef (30 November 2008)

Yes I agree, letting Mary decide howthe funds should be utlised probably is the best idea.


----------



## eventingdiva (30 November 2008)

Lovely idea, i'll send money now x


----------



## wizoz (30 November 2008)

If it does go to charity, I think it should be the Devon Air Ambulance. But ultimately I believe Mary should be given the choice.


----------



## jeanettethree (30 November 2008)

I think it should be Marys choice too,


----------



## heidi123 (30 November 2008)

I think deff flowers for mary and owner!!


----------



## _Acolyte_ (30 November 2008)

Have just donated - thanks for organising this Happy Horse


----------



## Puppy (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
thanks so much Puppy. that would be great, could you do a fiver and i'll write you a cheque? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Shall do it right now my love. I think you have my address from a FB thread t'other week right? My home one, not college one ok


----------



## heidi123 (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Mine is sent now.  There is a Caroline Pratt Memorial Fund if anyone thought that might be appropriate. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What a fab idea, as so close to mary's heart im sure!!


----------



## Skhosu (30 November 2008)

I have sent a small amount, all I can afford, I think the charity should be to her choice


----------



## Jericho (30 November 2008)

have sent you my contribution via Paypal.
RIP Cavvy and our thoughts are with you Mary


----------



## Abracadabjar (30 November 2008)

Im in.

Pennies sent now


----------



## now_loves_mares (30 November 2008)

OMG. Just logged in and saw this post - I don't even know what happened! However I get the gist and have sent £5 straight away. Poor Mary 
	
	
		
		
	


	





My own thoughts would be flowers to Mary and owners and charity donation of her choice, but happy with whatever you decide. Great idea, thanks for doing it.


----------



## Lottie83 (30 November 2008)

Caroline Pratt Memorial Fund would be a lovely idea!  I agree it would probably be close to Mary Kings heart!x


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

I think we will have to just put from the HHO forum members as you are limited on the number of words and we have had so many donations!

I found this which is an idea for a charity to donate to:

http://www.spinal-research.org/display_page.asp?section=saddle&amp;id=384

As we could debate for hours, please vote where you would like the excess to go. If don't split wins then I'll send the balance to the charity with the most votes.  If split wins, I'll divide it 50/50 between the two most popular.  If Mary's choice gets most votes, I'll contact her directly.  I know it will be impossible to make everyone completely happy so I hope this is a fair solution.


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

We are now at £250.  I think this goes to show just how popular Mary is.


----------



## jacks_mum (30 November 2008)

Happy Horse, firstly thanks so much for doing this. I have donated now. secondly would you mind pm'ing me MK's address so I can send a card please? Feel free to sy no, if you don't want to do that.


----------



## Puppy (30 November 2008)

I can't think of a rider I respect more and whom deserves this less than Mary


----------



## jacks_mum (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I can't think of a rider I respect more and whom deserves this less than Mary 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

me either Puppy, she is my equestrian heroine


----------



## wizoz (30 November 2008)

She is an Icon and an inspiration to  a lot of people and a thoroughly lovely woman. The amount does not suprise me. By tomorrow, I bet it is double this!


----------



## Gonetofrance (30 November 2008)

The pic in my avi is Cavvy...I did it for the owners, and I'm going to do a print for Mary if the owners think it appropriate. 
From what I know of her, ( and I don't know her but I have met her) I think she'll be so touched by the sympathy here. 
The Caroline Pratt fund would be close to both her and Janette Chin's hearts, I think.


----------



## rubyred (30 November 2008)

I don't do paypal but would like to donate, is there any other way?


----------



## arwenplusone (30 November 2008)

Only just seen this.  Lovely idea HH - I have sent you my donation.  

Thanks for organising. x


----------



## wizoz (30 November 2008)

I think that it's a blimmin good pic too!


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

Final update until after IACGMOOH is £266.

Well done everyone!


----------



## Gonetofrance (30 November 2008)

Thank you. I'm in bits, really.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 November 2008)

Ive just donated too, its Luisa just in case your not sure, thanks for organising!


----------



## dozzie (30 November 2008)

I have sent a donation. Mary is a true ambassador for the sport and she must be heartbroken. My thoughts are with her, her staff, the owners and anyone connected with this truly wonderful horse.

RIP Cavvyxxxx


----------



## jhoward (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
The pic in my avi is Cavvy...I did it for the owners, and I'm going to do a print for Mary if the owners think it appropriate. 
From what I know of her, ( and I don't know her but I have met her) I think she'll be so touched by the sympathy here. 
The Caroline Pratt fund would be close to both her and Janette Chin's hearts, I think. 

[/ QUOTE ]

brilliant idea, i had one done by pf off here.. a love gift. and something for her to tresure.. off to donate!


----------



## heidi123 (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
The pic in my avi is Cavvy...I did it for the owners, and I'm going to do a print for Mary if the owners think it appropriate. 
From what I know of her, ( and I don't know her but I have met her) I think she'll be so touched by the sympathy here. 
The Caroline Pratt fund would be close to both her and Janette Chin's hearts, I think. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You have some serious talent there!! 
Stunnig picture!!


----------



## Groom42 (30 November 2008)

Fantastic initiative,HH,well done. £5 sent from myself,and TalaveraII. Huge hugs and sympathies to Mary,and all Cavvy's connections. Please also let us not forget poor Stuart who must also be devastated at such a terrible outcome.


----------



## spaniel (30 November 2008)

Money sent as gift.


----------



## Madam_max (30 November 2008)

£5.00 sent. So, so sad.


----------



## ajf (30 November 2008)

Thank you for doing this
Have sent money but being useless with computers forgot to say what for etc. sorry
have voted too x


----------



## LOZHUG (30 November 2008)

Thanks for sorting this. Great idea.

I have sent £5.

RIP Cavvy


----------



## GinaB (30 November 2008)

I have just donated a small amount, unfortunately all I can afford.


----------



## Haniki (30 November 2008)

Thanks for organising this, I've just donated.


----------



## SilverSkye (30 November 2008)

Just sent a donation as well, thanks again HH for organising this xx


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

Update - £321


----------



## superstar565 (30 November 2008)

Arghhh..have just managed to send the money.
Do let us know any advances and see photos etc..


----------



## LizzieJ (30 November 2008)

Have sent £5 as gift


----------



## mrussell (30 November 2008)

Ive sent you some money.  Thanks for organising this.  Such a sad sad day.

xxx


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 November 2008)

Just made a donation from myself and Murphy88.  Thank you for organising this.


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

We are now at £340 and I have found a florist in Sidmouth who will deliver tomorrow and include a printed note so I will give names.  I still need the owners details if anyone can help?


----------



## silverstar (30 November 2008)

I've just paypalled you a donation.


----------



## spaniel (30 November 2008)

HH do you need to have PMs to match up paypal addys with our forum names?  My paypal is nothing like Spaniel?


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
HH do you need to have PMs to match up paypal addys with our forum names?  My paypal is nothing like Spaniel? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Paypal gives me the account holder name so if you real name is the name on your paypal account I will have it already.  If not please PM me your correct name and the name of the paypal account you made payment through.


----------



## welshchick (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Happy Horse, firstly thanks so much for doing this. I have donated now. secondly would you mind pm'ing me MK's address so I can send a card please? Feel free to sy no, if you don't want to do that. 

[/ QUOTE ]

If this is ok, please can one of you give me her address as I want to send her a card? Many thanks.


----------



## Daffodil (30 November 2008)

Many thanks for organising this.   LOvely gesture.  I've sent you £5.


----------



## Patches (30 November 2008)

My email address is my real name but I have also put a message on to say I'm Patches from HHO.  Christmas is looming, so sadly I could only afford £15.

Poor Mary.

I hadn't heard the news till I saw "Flowers for Mary King". For one awful minute I thought you meant flowers as a tribute to her, thinking she had lost her life. 

I'm very saddened to hear the news about Cavvy, Mary and all those connected with him must be bereft, but I am relieved to hear that Mary herself is physically un-injured.


----------



## lizh (30 November 2008)

I would contact British Eventing tomorrow to get owners names, I'm pretty sure it's janette and her parents, I think they are Eddie and Sue Davies but I don't have an address and I'd hate to be wrong. I think BE would be able to give you the data - or if anyone has a Badders/Burghley programme it usually has names in there.


----------



## hadfos (30 November 2008)

What awful news,they must be devastated...thoughts with all,she is such an amazing inspiration to us all!!x


----------



## Cluny (30 November 2008)

Doodlebug I've just checked and it is definitely Eddie &amp; Sue Davies and their daughter Janette Chin.


----------



## Bounty (30 November 2008)

Have donated. Thanks for organising this HH. x


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

£368

I'll keep accepting Paypal donations until 5pm tomorrow.  After that I'll post direct links to the charities.


----------



## CracklinRosie (30 November 2008)

See JM's post above re correct details.


----------



## VictoriaEDT (30 November 2008)

Have donated........brilliant idea. Poor Mary x


----------



## mrsew (30 November 2008)

HH....thank you for organising this, really thougtful.  Poor Mary, POOR HORSE, POOR OWNERS!! So very very tragic. Sxxxx


----------



## meandmyself (30 November 2008)

Can I make a suggestion? Send flowers to the grooms too? I'm sure they're heartbroken. 

Fantastic idea BTW.


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

We now have 81 donations totalling £392.  Keep it going!

I could still use the owners address if any of you have it.


----------



## VictoriaEDT (30 November 2008)

I still cant believe it.......hopefully we can all build up a nice donation. I know it cant bring him back but will show how much people care about Mary, what she does for the sport and beautiful beautiful Cavvy xx


----------



## wizoz (30 November 2008)

Contact BE for the addresses tomorrow. I'm not sure if they will give them to you but it is worth a try. You could point them in this direction, so they know it is no hoax?


----------



## Tia (30 November 2008)

I've sent a donation to your paypal account.  Thank for organising this HH - most kind of you. 

I think flowers for both parties and the rest go to MKs charity of choice.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





My paypal account is in my real name; if you are going to be writing peoples names on the card (I think it would be best just saying "from HHO" though) can you please use my HHO username, not my real one.  Thank you.


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I've sent a donation to your paypal account.  Thank for organising this HH - most kind of you. 

I think flowers for both parties and the rest go to MKs charity of choice.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





My paypal account is in my real name; if you are going to be writing peoples names on the card (I think it would be best just saying "from HHO" though) can you please use my HHO username, not my real one.  Thank you. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sure no problem Tia.


----------



## meandmyself (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Can I make a suggestion? Send flowers to the grooms too? I'm sure they're heartbroken. 

Fantastic idea BTW. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thoughts on this anyone?


----------



## Puppy (30 November 2008)

Ditto Tia's comment, if you could just use my username if that happens, as the surname you shall get from my paypal is no longer the one I use. Thank you. xx


----------



## Patches (30 November 2008)

Are you sending one of those bouquets that has a vasey type thing attached to it? It means it's all pre-arranged and all Mary and Cavvy's owners have to do is find somewhere to display it. 

I wouldn't think she would be bothered with having to cut and arrange a display into a vase...and ours might not be the only flowers she is sent. People only have so many vases!

I agree, charity of MK's choice.


----------



## S_N (30 November 2008)

Have contributed and included message.  Sorry it's so little, am completely skint atm.


----------



## lucretia (30 November 2008)

they will give you the addreses if you mention this thread, sadly i dont have the address only phone numbers and email but if BE dont help i will get them for you. i am fairly sure they will though. and if you do names just call me lucretia, as Mary knows me quite well and i would prefer to just be one of the crowd.


----------



## jacks_mum (30 November 2008)

Same on names here please - just Jacks_mum


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Are you sending one of those bouquets that has a vasey type thing attached to it?

[/ QUOTE ]

Definitely will.  I know how bad I am at flower arranging!


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

I am off to bed - I'll update in the morning but we are at £393 at the moment.

Thanks everyone.

Bev


----------



## Patches (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 [ QUOTE ]
Are you sending one of those bouquets that has a vasey type thing attached to it?

[/ QUOTE ]

Definitely will.  I know how bad I am at flower arranging! 

[/ QUOTE ]

They never look as good as they do in the bouquet once you've chopped them up and squished them into a vase, do they?

Good idea. I did think you'd do that, but figured a reminder (incase you've never seen them sent like that) couldn't hurt. 

We're doing so well. It's not often I feel proud to be a member of HHO these days, but tonight I do. 

Thanks for organising it.


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

Absolutely final update for tonight - £402.

Brilliant.  With regards to names, it will be easier to send them from Members of the Horse and Hound Forum as there are now so many of us and people wanting different things.  I hope this doesn't offend anyone!


----------



## only_me (30 November 2008)

i dont have a paypal account as i dont have a credit card, but would love to help in some way.

could i make a teeny sugesstion though? you know that picture that someone took ( i think lucretia? ) of Mary and him coming out of the dressage arena (at olympics i think?) with mary's face of pure joy - i think that would be a FANTASTIC photo to put onto canvas or something like that - Im sure it would help her remember the good times 
	
	
		
		
	


	





or perphaps a collage of all the pics HHOers have taken of her and cavvy?


----------



## sarah23 (30 November 2008)

It's so sad, my heart goes out to all concerned

I have just sent my money.


----------



## katherinef (30 November 2008)

£402 what an amazing amount to raise in such a short space of time, well done to everyone.


----------



## A1fie (30 November 2008)

Have just donated.  Also like the suggestion about flowers for the grooms as well.  Awful tragedy - my heart goes out to everyone involved


----------



## VictoriaEDT (30 November 2008)

There will be a lot of money but can Happy Horse keep the account open for longer than tomorr 5pm? The more that can be raised the better (i know money cant replace cavvy but it can help someone else - charity)
The idea of flowers for grooms and owners is also great and the canvas idea is great as well. Sure there will be plenty of £ to cover it


----------



## only_me (30 November 2008)

this is the one i mean:

web page


----------



## 3Beasties (30 November 2008)

I have just sent you some money towards the flowers.

Lovely idea at such a tragic time, thanks for arranging.


----------



## HLB (30 November 2008)

what a lovely piccy


----------



## Happy Horse (30 November 2008)

OK we have a large amount of money so here is my suggestion:

Flowers for Mary, Janette and Grooms tomorrow.
If Lucretia can send me the full size image of that photo, I can get it made into a really smart box frame at a very reasonable price. A Box frame is the popular alternative to canvas - it's really smart.
I'll keep taking donations until the box frame is delivered (takes about 7 days)
I'll then send donations to the charities and confirmation of the donation to Mary with the box frame, which she can keep or pass on to Janette or the Groom or even sign and use for charity as she wishes.

Sorry it keeps changing but I want to try and make everyone feel happy with what we are doing
Are the Grooms c/o the same address as Mary does anyone know?


----------



## Mel85 (30 November 2008)

I've donated as well - sorry it's a small amount.

Well done for organising - lovely thought.


----------



## Befney3 (30 November 2008)

Thank you for organising this. I've donated &amp; am think the idea of flowers to the owners &amp; possibly grooms as well as Mary is lovely. RIP Cavvy.


----------



## Gonetofrance (30 November 2008)

HappyHorse, did you get my pm? I can't see it in sent messages..........


----------



## Skhosu (30 November 2008)

tbh I think photos may be getting too complicated? I think charity might be nicer, photos are a very personal thing?


----------



## fallonsmum (30 November 2008)

sent money, thank you for sorting this, such a positive move to such a horrible tragic accident.  We were there and will never forget that the horse was so noble, as he got up obviously in tremendous pain, he whinned and just stood still. God rest his sole.  My thoughts are with everyone concerned, I am sure Mary would have rather taken the injury than the horse.


----------



## k9h (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
OK we have a large amount of money so here is my suggestion:

Flowers for Mary, Janette and Grooms tomorrow.
If Lucretia can send me the full size image of that photo, I can get it made into a really smart box frame at a very reasonable price. A Box frame is the popular alternative to canvas - it's really smart.
I'll keep taking donations until the box frame is delivered (takes about 7 days)
I'll then send donations to the charities and confirmation of the donation to Mary with the box frame, which she can keep or pass on to Janette or the Groom or even sign and use for charity as she wishes.

Sorry it keeps changing but I want to try and make everyone feel happy with what we are doing
Are the Grooms c/o the same address as Mary does anyone know? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Absolutley perfect IMO thanks for telling me how to send money via PM I have sent it.

Thoughts to all connected to Cavvy. RIP x


----------



## JJ1987 (30 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
OK we have a large amount of money so here is my suggestion:

Flowers for Mary, Janette and Grooms tomorrow.
If Lucretia can send me the full size image of that photo, I can get it made into a really smart box frame at a very reasonable price. A Box frame is the popular alternative to canvas - it's really smart.
I'll keep taking donations until the box frame is delivered (takes about 7 days)
I'll then send donations to the charities and confirmation of the donation to Mary with the box frame, which she can keep or pass on to Janette or the Groom or even sign and use for charity as she wishes.

Sorry it keeps changing but I want to try and make everyone feel happy with what we are doing
Are the Grooms c/o the same address as Mary does anyone know? 

[/ QUOTE ]


I think this is a great idea, best of both worlds although I do like the picture Gonetofrance has done as well. I've just sent my £5 think it's amazing how much has been raised in such a short space of time, just goes to show how much we all think of Mary and of course the wonderful Cavvy who, I personally think, was an amazing horse and the relationship these two had was something that's hard to come by.


----------



## Gonetofrance (30 November 2008)

Thanks for that, I just want to clarify, my pic's separate to the fund, I'm not after anything for it...... the original was a commission from the owners, so it's up to them whether they want me to do a (gifted) print for her. 

I can't get my head round what's happened.


----------



## arry (30 November 2008)

hi ive donated just now. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Hesperus (1 December 2008)

Guys its just tooooo soon! Imagine if it was you. Sat at home. She groomed him and tacked him up just hours ago. Lovely thought and I will contribute but for g's sake lets just let leave people to grieve in peace.


----------



## guisbrogal (1 December 2008)

I too have donated. I am totally bewildered to see that he is gone  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 We only watched her jumping him at Your Horse live a couple of weeks ago and it was obvious how much she adored him.

Absolutely gutting and my heart is broken for her. Thank you for organising this collection HH and I am willing to go along with whatever you decide, although I have to agree that I don't think I would send a picture just yet.

RIP Cavvy and huge hugs to all those that loved you.
Amanda
xxxx


----------



## xspiralx (1 December 2008)

Have donated, though can't afford much  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

Love the idea of flowers to owners and Mary, and I think some kind of picture would be lovely. I think she would be touched, and whilst she probably already has plenty of photos, I still think one nice big print would mean a lot.


----------



## FFF (1 December 2008)

Lovely ideas.

Sorry I ca't donate (am only 14)


Condolenses to Mary, and I hope she could read this, to know how much we care 

x


----------



## FFF (1 December 2008)

Lovely ideas.

Sorry I can't donate (am only 14)


Condolenses to Mary, and I hope she could read this, to know how much we care 

x


----------



## Nats_uk (1 December 2008)

Have just donated. 

Thoughts for Mary at this time and RIP Cavvy

xx


----------



## weevil (1 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
OK we have a large amount of money so here is my suggestion:

Flowers for Mary, Janette and Grooms tomorrow.
If Lucretia can send me the full size image of that photo, I can get it made into a really smart box frame at a very reasonable price. A Box frame is the popular alternative to canvas - it's really smart.
I'll keep taking donations until the box frame is delivered (takes about 7 days)
I'll then send donations to the charities and confirmation of the donation to Mary with the box frame, which she can keep or pass on to Janette or the Groom or even sign and use for charity as she wishes.

Sorry it keeps changing but I want to try and make everyone feel happy with what we are doing


[/ QUOTE ]
That sounds good to me, and I think it would be best to let Mary decide what to do with the left-over money.

Mary is a legend and he was such a fantastic horse - it was a privilege yesterday to see them doing such a wonderful dressage test and utterly heartbreaking to see their terrible fall


----------



## LynneB (1 December 2008)

I don't think flowers are too soon, but with a simple card. I do think a photo would be lovely, but not yet.  I know when I lost my boy it was too painful even to look at his photo for a while.  She is so deep in grief to open a photo at this point may hurt even more.  But a lovely idea and maybe in a while?
Everyone has been so lovely, Mary is so loved by everyone for her demeanour over the years, her love and compassion for her horses and I think to know everyone is thinking of her and Cavvy at this time will help somewhat.


----------



## mil1212 (1 December 2008)

Have sent you a small contribution, thank you for organising this.


----------



## paulineh (1 December 2008)

Have just sent you £2.00p

Pauline


----------



## rising_promise (1 December 2008)

I have sent you a small contribution. Also sent you a pm.

Such a lovely idea at such a horrible time.


----------



## little_flea (1 December 2008)

I have donated £5. Thank you for organising this Happy Horse. 

Anna


----------



## Daffodil (1 December 2008)

Just caught up with some of this.    My view, for what it's worth, is that flowers for Mary and the grooms would be lovely and for them to be sent today as well, and have donated.  *I think the photo idea should be dropped.*     She will have all sorts of pictures of him over the years, and just at the moment she may well not feel able to look at them.    I know I couldn't for weeks after my horses have gone, and none of them died in such tragic circumstances.     Just keep it to the flowers, please, and let Mary make a decision about a charity for the balance.   In Memory of Cavvy.


----------



## Happy Horse (1 December 2008)

Daffodil, that is the plan.  Thanks for your donation.


----------



## Daffodil (1 December 2008)

Thank you, and thank you so much for taking this on.  It's very easy to talk but to do something about it is terrific.  Well done.


----------



## Grumpy Herbert (1 December 2008)

Have sent you a donation.  I'm really sad at the news, he was quite a horse.

What a lovely idea, well done for organising this.  I'm sure Mary King will be very touched by this gesture.


----------



## TableDancer (1 December 2008)

I have just sent my donation - a lovely idea, well done all. I have Mary's address (have just written) - I expect you have it by now but PM me if not. RIP Cavvie


----------



## josiesmithuk (1 December 2008)

I have donated, what a lovely idea

x x x


----------



## 1071helen (1 December 2008)

Great idea, will donate now.
I was lucky enough to go to Marys yard in the spring with our riding club.  She was amazing and it was so clear she loved her horses.  She was also really generous, didn't want to be paid but asked for us to donate to the Devon Air Ambulance.  I am sure she would appreciate the idea of a charity benefitting so that some good can some out of this horrible tragedy.


----------



## nikki_07766 (1 December 2008)

Just contributed to flowers for Mary King xxx RIP


----------



## zizz (1 December 2008)

I have donated, thankyou for organising this.


----------



## Booboos (1 December 2008)

Thank you for organising this, I've just asked the OH to donate (I'm not on top of paypal).


----------



## Sarah1 (1 December 2008)

I've donated, thanks so much xx


----------



## BeckyD (1 December 2008)

I have just donated, thank you for organising this.  She must be absolutely devastated - and all the team and owners, obviously.  She is such an insppiration.


----------



## ru-fi-do (1 December 2008)

What a brillinat idea, just donated,  RIP Brave boy.  xx


----------



## redmerl (1 December 2008)

I have donated too, thanks for organising-its very kind.


----------



## JJ1987 (1 December 2008)

Oh god, I've just watched a video of it, really awful viewing so I havent posted it out of respect, commentator was really disrespectful as well


----------



## HenryandPeta (1 December 2008)

I will gladly send some money in a minute. 

Agree - flowers and cards are perfect. The rest of the money should be left to Mary to decide how she wants to share it out amongst charities. I don't think giving her a photo is right - she must have thousands, both professional and amateur from over the years and it would be awful to duplicate something she already had... 

Just also wanted to say that my heart goes out to them all. I was fortunate enough to meet Mary at Your Horse Live a few years ago and she was the most lovely person.


----------



## M_G (1 December 2008)

Count me in I will send money tomorrow... It may be worth getting in touch with Badminton horse feeds as they sponsor Mary King. not saying they will give the address out but may deliver for you


----------



## black_n_white (1 December 2008)

I have just donated.  Thanks for organising HH.  I am sure it will help Mary and the owners and grooms to know that our thoughts are with them at this sad time.


----------



## tullytilly (2 December 2008)

Lovely idea. What a brave, honest and genuine horse Cavvie was, a true loss to the equestrian world. Our thoughts are with Cavvie's owners, grooms, Mary, her family and everyone who was involved with him from the start to the untimely end of his life. RIP Cavvie, you will never be forgotten.

(Donation has been sent to paypal address)


----------



## Blaise (4 December 2008)

Have only just found this post and sent my donation. Hope it's not too late. 

RIP Cavvie
xx
:-(


----------

